# Fujifilm x100v or Leica Q2



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I am looking for a good compact camera that I can carry with me to take video and still photo at ease and with the best possible results. Given the choice what would you recommend; a x100v or a Q2 and why?


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

for future reference you too can do a google search








Comparing the Leica Q2 to the Fuji X100V


Both the Fujifilm X100V and Leica Q2 are advanced fixed prime lens cameras, and they each offer a range of great features and excellent image quality. Which one is right for your work? This great video review takes a look at both. Coming to you from Samuel Elkins, this excellent video review...




fstoppers.com


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Seabee1 said:


> for future reference you too can do a google search
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still the video there is difficult to fathom by a novice like me. The reviewer was apparently more impressed with the size and grip of Leica. I am confused as leica has fixed back display and x100v has a tilted and rotatable display. Also if 4x price difference is justified or not. I think I need more help.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Pun said:


> Still the video there is difficult to fathom by a novice like me. The reviewer was apparently more impressed with the size and grip of Leica. I am confused as leica has fixed back display and x100v has a tilted and rotatable display. Also if 4x price difference is justified or not. I think I need more help.


you will get a lot more information if you just google the one versus the other. a LOT of information out there on the two. I'd suggest you do some reading and then come back and ask for thoughts from owners of either.


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)

Pun said:


> Still the video there is difficult to fathom by a novice like me. The reviewer was apparently more impressed with the size and grip of Leica. I am confused as leica has fixed back display and x100v has a tilted and rotatable display. Also if 4x price difference is justified or not. I think I need more help.


Very different cameras. I don't think you can really compare the two since the Q2 is a fixed 28mm, and the X100V is a fixed 35mm equivalent lens. Which focal length do you prefer? Many consider 28mm to be too wide for portrait work. But you get more in the frame and the FOV is compare to most main cameras on phones, making for a natural transition.

If you like 35mm, the choice is between the X100V and the Sony RX1R II. If you like 28mm, the other option is the Ricoh GR Digital.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Zhanming057 said:


> Very different cameras. I don't think you can really compare the two since the Q2 is a fixed 28mm, and the X100V is a fixed 35mm equivalent lens. Which focal length do you prefer? Many consider 28mm to be too wide for portrait work. But you get more in the frame and the FOV is compare to most main cameras on phones, making for a natural transition.
> 
> If you like 35mm, the choice is between the X100V and the Sony RX1R II. If you like 28mm, the other option is the Ricoh GR Digital.


Or the fujifilm x70 @ 28mm (sadly discontinued but good deals are out there for a used one, smaller and lighter than either of the two OP cameras) The only reason I could see for getting the leica is that the image can be tightly cropped and little loss in resolution. But then...either a camera with built-in tele or an ILC


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 17, 2019)

Seabee1 said:


> Or the fujifilm x70 @ 28mm (sadly discontinued but good deals are out there for a used one, smaller and lighter than either of the two OP cameras) The only reason I could see for getting the leica is that the image can be tightly cropped and little loss in resolution. But then...either a camera with built-in tele or an ILC


I do lean toward the view that if full frame is what you want, a smaller sensor isn't going to cut it. A 28mm F1.7 on full frame is also not particularly comparable to a F2.8 on APS-C in terms of the performance envelope. But of course it depends on whether or not you need the performance in a fixed lens system.

The Leica is as much an object of desire as a tool. While it might not be more reliable than the Fujis, it will feel better put together, with a well thought out menu, and look like a higher quality object. I can sympathize with people who want to look good while doing photography, especially those who aren't making a living from it.


----------



## WanderingBlues (Oct 27, 2020)

Leica’s are solid, but never break ground with their electronics. But the Leica glass is awesome. Soooo, consider the Panasonic LUMIX series. I’ve found their processing system and navigation to be really good, and they use Leica glass, and at a far more palatable price.


----------



## Sam K (May 7, 2015)

I own the X100v, and I got the chance to take out the Q2 for a day of street photography shortly after it was released (it was before I had the X100v, so I don't think I was too influenced by it). 

The Q2 is a great camera and a joy to use, but in the end it didn't do what I need from a premium compact. It's quite large and heavy (the price of that Leica glass), and it costs so much that I would always be worrying about it. Also, while it's a great street photo camera with the wide angle lens, it doesn't really feel like the kind of camera I would bring with me to shoot street. 

The X100v is much more portable: the size and shape of the lens means you can fit it in a large coat pocket, and I take mine with me just about everywhere I go. It's not a cheap camera, but IF I were to break it I could afford to replace it without it impacting my lifestyle unduly, unlike the Leica. It also looks less intimidating (probably the size), and the equivalent of 35mm is a more flexible focal length - I can use it for spur of the moment portraits, if needed. 

I also found that to me it really helps that the Fuji film simulations are actually useful. I don't enjoy post-production and try to keep it to a minimum, so being able to shoot in Classic Chrome saves me a lot of time. This is a big deal to me, and not a deal whatsoever to a lot of people, so your mileage may vary. 

In the end, to me the point of having a premium compact is to have something I can pick up and take with me without having to think, and knowing it will perform well enough in any situation. It doesn't have to have the sharpest lens or the largest sensor; I have 2 digital medium format cameras for when I'm PLANNING to shoot. But for traveling, or just a day out on town, taking some snaps and being able to share them with friends without feeling I have to color grade them to make them tolerable first, I find the X100v is hard to beat.


----------



## eric27 (May 24, 2021)

Go for the Q2


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

eric27 said:


> Go for the Q2


I purchased Q2 last week.


----------



## North Straps (May 20, 2021)

Both superb cameras! Personally speaking I would go for a pre owned X-Pro 2 and a couple of fixed primes - 23 & 35 f/2 for f/1.4. Save the money you would have spent on a new watch to photograph! But then again the Leica is awesome.... Maybe the original Leica Q? It's a nice problem to have! As previously mentioned the GR is amazing - truly pocketable and can be used one handed which is really handy! Not really video biased though more a pure stills camera.


----------

